
Pre-Proposal Paper for Graphnet: A System for Peer-To-Peer Packet Networking - tarikjn
https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vS8PCIVcwLTJZQC3uUstnksBbNfGAcWfWrp13IZkNp5G5uezRL3ABB5ZghoOwYBAUak4XBZ9Q6Aldg7/pub
======
tarikjn
I would like to propose a decentralized cryptocurrency, market and transfer
protocol for a self-organizing, peer-to-peer packet network.

This is a pre-proposal, and as such there are no technical specifications,
only a discussion over a hypothetical system which can allow achieving this.

I am publishing it to gather feedback, mainly I want to see if I missed
anything for which no obvious solution exist. I am also open to find others
who would like to contribute to help fill in the voids for the eventual
technical paper and implementation.

Before you ask, there will not be an ICO, as it is a distracting process which
I don’t see providing benefits for the establishment of a successful network.
If you would like to contribute to the development of this project, you can
contribute intellectually or make a personal donation to one of my wallets
addresses bellow. Provided there are regular contributors, a nonprofit
foundation will be setup to support the ongoing development of the project.

BTC: 1E48iBFm98B3hqjAhPeEDdCVQHYVPFjXQK ETH:
0xc0bFe51cF2c25b8121DDBa80b3E49f7c985f4Efb LTC:
LXn8JxbsixHU3oLm66DZHuFDRZykQmi6rk

